# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  LulzBot and OpenBCI Partner for Education Initiative

## Brian_Krassenstein

OpenBCI has launched not only just launched an incredibly successful  Kickstarter campaign but they have also announced a partnership with  LulzBot in which they will be able to share the same goals in offering  open-source hardware as well as affordability and accessibility in the  educational system. OpenBCI is based in Brooklyn and specializes in  hardware and software tools so that users can measure, analyze, and use  the human body’s electrical signals. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/105154/openbci-lulzbot-kickstarter/

----------

